# "MIRACLE" movie



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The wife and I just went to this and thought it was AWESOME!! I thought it was a great movie and a great tribute to Herb and his family and to the "Miracle on ice!!" team. I'm not sure if I feel old or young again after seeing this!! But I heard that there were some parts of it that were not totally accurate. You old time hockey guys out there should be able to pick up on these but I couldn't. I'm curious to know !!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Can't wait to see the movie. It was the one game I wish I had been old enough to understand the meaning of. I was only five at the time, but to this day every time I hear Al Michaels say "Do you believe in Miracles?" it gives me chills.....


----------



## Parker (Feb 18, 2004)

I feel it wwas one of the most wonserful tribute mvies I have ever seen. I hope it goes down as one of the best sports movesis of all times


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Eric, If you get chills from that saying, you will definately get them from the movie. Even though you know thw outcome of the game you get a bit nervous during the movie.....very well done.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Excellent movie.

One glaring fault though.... Herbs wife never called Herb "Herb", she always called him "Herbie".

I did watch all the games that were broadcast and remember then they were training in Bloomington--a friend knew one of the players from U of MN that he palyed with and he was talking about it that fall before the Olympics. Small world. I painfully remember the '70s and the turmoil that lead up to the delusionment of the USA in the late 70's-and that team turned the USA upside down and created American pride wich had gone to the wayside for years.... Thank you TEAM USA!

Too bad about Herbs untimely accident last summer 

This is one movie that I would rate a 4.5 of 5 stars--another words-go see it.

Get there early--see it ALL--and stay to the very END too. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh yea, I would also love to get the soundtrack, that was my high school music!!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I cannot wait to see it. 8) 
I love playing and watching hockey. Especially movies. Billy Madison is my all time favorite.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I think they overdid the "Fargolike" dialect on Herbie. But, it was a good movie. The only problem was that the stupid people in the theater didn't get up and yell like I did when Eruzione scored his goal!! What a bunch of nerds.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My wife and I just say today. I was yelling and clapping too :beer: 
Most people seemed like they were at a wake. This was about way more than a hockey game. I always remember where I was then, about 7 of us skipped work to watch the game. I am going again in about a week. Best movie I have seen ever. Biggest moral boasting event so far in my 57 years.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Zogman, you are an old duffer. Anybody who can remember where they were during that game is an old duffer, including me. I was in the kitchen of the local bar a block from Minneapolis city hall where I worked. Ronny, the bar owner, had the game on the radio in the kitchen. There were a handful of us in there drinking our beers and listening to the game. We came running out of the kitchen screaming when the game was over. The rest of the patrons thought the kitchen was on fire! What a blast.

I just heard Jim Craig on the radio here in the Twin Cities. He said that the movie was about 97% accurate. That's pretty good for movies like that.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I was 12!!! :lol: I remember coming in from sledding outside!! :lol:


----------

